# 02 3.5SE-- Should it shift like this?



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Just brought home an 02 3.5SE with 250 miles on it last night. It seemed perfect & runs smoothly, however, at speeds above 40 when the car requires no acceleration for a period then I very lightly depress it, the car has a slight odd feeling, maybe a shutter, light kind of bouncy feeling, or jump. It does not do this when I use cruise control (at least so far).

Drives fine at town speeds, not noticeable when accelerating quickly, MPG is normal.

Is this normal or just me not adjusted to the shifting points? Or something else? Maybe dealer filled with low octane gas?
It doesn't do it when in 3rd and not in D.

I am otherwise very happy with the vehicle. The transmission shifts smoothly when accelerating & the engine runs smoothly at idle.

I'm feeling very uneasy about this-- being my first new car and coming from a 10 year old car that had weak torque converter springs, this is slightly reminiscent...

Feedback of "doesn't happen" is just as valuable to me as someone knowing what it is/might be.

I've only had a 2.5 at highway speeds before this one and I didn't notice a thing like this.

Thanks for your thoughts.


Scott


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*similar*

Mine behaved similarly when i first got it but not all the time.

My advice, Break it in properly, then learn the quirks of the tranny

this car is an automatic transmission so power is not mechanically transferred, it is hydraulically transferred. there is a little lag and you have to learn to "massage" the pedal, not "mash" it.

once you break it in, this will seem like a small problem compared to launches. Launches with this tranny are very unpredictable when you mash the pedal down. My best tactic is to go to 1/4 then 3/4 and then full. I have several mods but yours, while not exactly the same, will be similar.

best and cheapest thing to help is to put an intake of some sort or a 38.00 K&N filter on it. this helps the tranny lag and engine alot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

*ideas*

Thanks for the reply. I'll take good care of it during the break in period (and always...) and hope I learn the quarks/it fades somewhat.

Scott


----------

